# Lola loving life...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's found her spot. Love her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh that's a lovely warming photo. Are you all really settled in the new home now?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Dawn... It is and we love our home, it's perfect for us at this time in our lives. Lola is still by the fire


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Lola.
Lovely fire.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Its a while since I have seen a photo of Lola, she is even more beautiful than ever, I love her longer coat, altho maybe not practical for the muddy weather coming up, are you going to try and keep her longer over the winter? Is you doggy wash and groom room up and running? While Lola is warming her self is Nina on the sofa stretched out?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So prefect! Always such the lady!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arlo said:


> Its a while since I have seen a photo of Lola, she is even more beautiful than ever, I love her longer coat, altho maybe not practical for the muddy weather coming up, are you going to try and keep her longer over the winter? Is you doggy wash and groom room up and running? While Lola is warming her self is Nina on the sofa stretched out?


Thanks 

I am trying my best with the grooming but work is very full on so I am still only doing my girls and haven't been on any courses yet unfortunately. 

You are right, Neens is on the sofa while Lola basks  

Different girls. Lola has always been a heat/sun worshipper. Nina looks for the cool and shade every time. 

Lola will be getting a short clip in the next few weeks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks quite cozy...seems to be enjoying the heat😊


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww she is as gorgeous as ever - I have missed photos of your lovely pair


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

She is just gorgeous, love her face and longer coat. This would make a beautiful holiday card, so warm and cozy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have missed pictures of beautiful Lola also. She is so Regal looking . . . . like she OWNS wherever she lays. She is the most human looking poo I have ever seen. Lovely


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you and Freddy okay Nanci? You are both frequently in my thoughts. Hope the two poos are good too xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Same here Nanci. Always praying for you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Are you and Freddy okay Nanci? You are both frequently in my thoughts. Hope the two poos are good too xxx


 I did mention him in another thread and don't want to offend anybody with chat about him to much on this site. Thank you so much for asking . . . He is doing very well right now. He had a surgery to remove a metastasis on his Adrenal gland and we will have a follow up CT for that next week. Still on Cancer inhibiting medication and blood thinners. He is still working full time and is experiencing fatigue but that's normal side effect of his meds. I have to BEG him to eat as he says things don't taste the same, but he really does try. He has lost about 10 lbs that he doesn't seem to be able to regain, but his color is much better. His Spirit is strong and his humor intact!! I'm still believing in a total cure for him, cause he's MY Freddy!! And I am doing just great . . . had a bad 6 weeks with a back problem. Had an MRI and found out I have a Herniated Disc. I had an epidural steroid injection done and that did the trick! Back to walking the poos again at my favorite time of the year!!


----------



## CharNC (Aug 19, 2015)

Aww that is so cute. 

I agree with Alittlepoo. Perfect picture for a holiday card.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I did mention him in another thread and don't want to offend anybody with chat about him to much on this site. Thank you so much for asking . . . He is doing very well right now. He had a surgery to remove a metastasis on his Adrenal gland and we will have a follow up CT for that next week. Still on Cancer inhibiting medication and blood thinners. He is still working full time and is experiencing fatigue but that's normal side effect of his meds. I have to BEG him to eat as he says things don't taste the same, but he really does try. He has lost about 10 lbs that he doesn't seem to be able to regain, but his color is much better. His Spirit is strong and his humor intact!! I'm still believing in a total cure for him, cause he's MY Freddy!! And I am doing just great . . . had a bad 6 weeks with a back problem. Had an MRI and found out I have a Herniated Disc. I had an epidural steroid injection done and that did the trick! Back to walking the poos again at my favorite time of the year!!


We are always glad to hear how you and Freddy are doing. If anyone gets offended that's their problem  
Glad to hear that both your spirits are good. That's important, I really believe positivity is the key. You are both an inspiration. To continued health and more importantly wellbeing. Xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely to see beautiful Lola and lovely to hear about Nanci and Freddy. Your positivity inspires me Nanci xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm inspired too Nanci. 

And to lovely Lola, thank you for helping us keep it all in perspective, a warm fire, your loved ones nearby....that's all we really need.


----------

